

Things to consider in an acquisition - anon2this

Long story short - a large multinational has proposed purchasing my startup (me and my wife essentially with a couple of part time guys). We'll be lawyering up before signing anything. But I wonder if hackers here who have successfully been acquired can provide any down to earth advice? We'll have enough cash to do anything we want for the rest of our lives. We may or may not be pushed out of the company (its ok if we are given the size of the check!).
======
ScottWhigham
You'll likely get a better response if you append "Ask HN: " to the title.

~~~
rms
Yeah, try submitting this again. It's a good question, you just got scrolled
off of the new page.

